# Catching hard tails for bait?



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

Any tips on catching specifically hard tails for dropping onto wrecks. I'm pretty good at using a sabiki to catch menhaden, Spanish sardines, etc. 

I missed out on some serious AJs this weekend because of this... but hey... I learn something every time I go out. This time I learned live hard tails are really good bait for AJs.

Also, are they the same sized hard tails that are normally caught on the piers around here... palm size or bigger?

Any help would be appreciated but I doubt I'll get on a legal AJ before the season closes.

Much thanks,

dangermon


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The larger, squid type sabikis work well for them. There are a ton of them around the passes right now


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

yep like he said need the bigger ones with at least 30lb main line and bigger hooks the ones I use have pictures of hardtails and google eyes printed on the pack the ones you use to catch cigar minnows,etc or way too small.


----------



## Stink Bait (Jun 13, 2008)

We dropped squid on small hooks around the bouys in the pass yesterday and loaded up on 8-10" ones.


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks ya'll.


----------

